# What a miserable winter!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This Missouri boy aint used to this kind of thing. I was really hoping for a break from the heat... maybe even some snow!

Yuck!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

86*?? Holy cow, were you in Panama??

And whats all the fuzz?? Did you borrow Cats camera?

Speaking of Cat....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 86*?? Holy cow, were you in Panama??
> 
> And whats all the fuzz?? Did you borrow Cats camera?
> 
> Speaking of Cat....


Nope, just here in the devils butt crack... Austin, TX. All that fuzz shows how clean we keep the car.









Was wondering about cat myself... I hope he's been able to get out and put some fur in the cages. I know he was a little bummed that he hadn't already...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I know Cindy would really like those temps., still Jan., kinda makes you wonder what the summer temps. are like.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Winter is a'comin. Front hits here tonight and they say it won't be above freezing until sometime Friday evening. Sleet and possibility of a few inches of snow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's raining here this morning and should be a lot cooler than the 71* we had yesterday.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...we are going to be around the single numbers with about 14 inches of snow in a couple days


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I seems like everyone is getting our snow, will you please return it. We have had a little colder than normal and less snow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be more than happy to send you all the snow we have gotten in Phoenix this year.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Cooling off here too...


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey ebbs you need to update that here is what we have in store for tomorrow


*Today*

 28° 
Snow

*Tue*

 0° 
50% Chance of Snow

*Wed*

 9° 
Partly Sunny

*Thu*

 33° 
Partly Cloudy

*Fri*

 46° 
Mostly Cloudy

*Sat*

 46° 
Partly Cloudy

*Sun*

 32° 
Mostly Cloudy

*Tonight*

 -4° 
Snow

*Tue Night*

 -10° 
Mostly Cloudy

*Wed Night*

 0° 
Partly Cloudy

*Thu Night*

 19° 
Mostly Cloudy

*Fri Night*

 23° 
Partly Cloudy

*Sat Night*

 19° 
Mostly Cloudy


[TR]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was wondering about wind chill. Let's see -12 with a 9mph wind should make it feel like.......staying inside with a warm drink.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

BUURRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20 degrees and falling wind 30 to 40 first rain then sleet now snow within 3hours. 68 yesterday go figure .They say freezing and below till maybe Friday. This may be a day to reload.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh but it gets better!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris it been pretty cold here this winter, i dont miss Texas weather at all. I like the cold. But would not like it where ebbs is, lol Thats a little to cold for my liking. Long as the wind doesnt blow over 10 mph im good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Colder than a well diggers (mule)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA YA You guys, think I'll work in the garden today!! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

33* and windy as all get out here today. It's blowing towards Austin to help some old man with a bunch of candles.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

8 degrees with 25 MPH winds, -14 degrees wind chill right here in good old west central Texas.
Enough for me, I am ready for a warm up.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I had to come back in off a job to do some fix'in on a few things around the place. Miss K's birthday temps was -33 but she said it warmed up to -16 the next night.









You guys down in the desert got it easy.lol.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

When we have ice in the trees and roads where I live, I know you guys up north are catching it!! Stay Safe and Warm!! Amost 1pm and still at freezing that Rarely happens here temp is not too bad but with the rain, ice and Wind it sux! but Hey I am NOT Complaining at Least I am at Home and WARM.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

You happy now Chris it got down to 9 degrees here at the house. I am wishing for warmer weather now.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Ed,

I've been laughing about this one all day. You Texans overreact when it comes to the cold.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Heck I saw 10 wrecks in 8 blocks. Some of these people have no brains at all. I drove all around today without a problem. I was just afraid some yuppie would run into me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, people are idgets. We get wacky drivers when it rains.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Heck I saw 10 wrecks in 8 blocks. Some of these people have no brains at all. I drove all around today without a problem. I was just afraid some yuppie would run into me.


You should have seen them stacked up out here in the hill country. A pile of cars crashing into each other at the bottom of a hill apparently isn't a good enough indicator of road conditions for some folks.









I took the whole family out on a walk today just so we could watch them. Our entire apartment complex was blocked in by piles of cars.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any mega cabs with good roofs ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Any mega cabs with good roofs ??


Haha! They told me 2 weeks ago they had a hit on a roof, and would have it last Friday. Well - it never showed up and now they can't seem to get an updated status on it.

The plastic wrap on mine is starting to grow on me. Now if only they would give me what the truck is worth... and let me keep it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Chris if you are ok with plastic you may want to try some bubble wrap. It works good for insulating and is some what impact resistant.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You should have seen them stacked up out here in the hill country. A pile of cars crashing into each other at the bottom of a hill apparently isn't a good enough indicator of road conditions for some folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Intersections are the cheapest entertainment for a Friday night!!HA!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Too Cold for this Southern Boy!! Springs a Coming! Hold on!!


----------

